# Evening blocks



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

So I have my first evening block pre-scheduled tomorrow night and I was just wondering what to expect. Are they the packages that were marked as undeliverable or are they just normal packages routes but just smaller routes since they are three hour blocks? I usually do the day shifts so I am not sure what to expect. I am in the Portland, OR location as well so who knows if that market is different than others.


----------



## vegetto (Dec 21, 2015)

For Las vegas..evening means 2-3 hours Undeliverable/Missing packages in the daytime found and made ready for the nite/ Or really Big boxes that couldn't be fit in the day time and they make it a 2 hour thing and add some other boxes like 10 total or so to make your small route/ Returns from day routes people complete, and they divide evenly later for evening. or a combination of all 4.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

The block was not that bad. It was only 12 packages and I was done within an hour, but the packages were not ready to be loaded until 6:30, so everybody was hanging out for a half hour after we got into the warehouse. Usually for the day blocks, the routes are already there and ready. 

Coming home was another story though. I ended up getting rear ended just coming out of the tunnel on Highway 26 going east in Portland and now my rear bumper is being held together by six pieces of duct tape and a bungee cord. I take it in tomorrow for the estimate and to get it fixed as there were no appointments available for the adjuster. Thankfully the other driver had insurance so I am doing through theirs. I also get a rental vehicle out of it as well. I am just hoping that I am able to work using that instead of my car as I cannot afford to miss very many days of work. The funny thing is that we both had the same insurance company so the insurance is paying no matter what. This is also the third time this year that I have had to get the rear bumper replaced. The first one was when it was parked in a parking lot and it got hit and the second time it was parked outside my house since I do not have a driveway and got smashed. I think there must be a sign on the back of my car that I cannot see but others can that says "Hit Me."


----------



## vegetto (Dec 21, 2015)

just act casual and drive in, check in/Scan/Load. they probably wont care or even notice if you don't bring it up


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

They won't care what car you drive: Rental or not. You're fine.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I had an afternoon block earlier this week, it was 1/2 a route that a previous driver returned to the warehouse because of some non-amazon issue (car problems or something)

I looked later and discovered it was only a 3 hour block and I was pissed (mostly because it took 3 hours, heh heh... one of the rare everything-goes-wrong-and-slow blocks.)

g


----------

